# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Unclassified wearables >  Virtuix Omni, Virtuix, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Virtuix

Virtuix Omni on Wikipedia

"Omni: Move Naturally in Your Favorite Game" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Hands-On: Virtuix Omni Treadmill with Oculus Rift 

 Published on Mar 26, 2014




> We strap on a harness and step on board the Virtuix Omni motion tracker at this year's Game Developers Conference. The Kickstarter-backed treadmill system pairs with an Oculus Rift development kit to simulate walking and running in a first-person shooter. It took a little getting used to, but the experience was unlike anything we've tried before.

----------


## Airicist

Virtuix Omni - Official TRAVR Trailer 

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> The TRAVR universe is taking shape. Our demo game will showcase the Full VR experience as never seen before, with de-coupled walking / looking and analog running speed. We believe that the ability to walk while looking around independently will introduce a revolutionary gameplay and VR experience that is unmatched in existing games or seated VR. For developers that want to learn more and get early access to our SDK, please contact Robert, our Director of Developer Relations, at [email protected].

----------


## Airicist

Virtuix Omni - Flexible Support Ring R&D

 Published on May 30, 2014




> We developed a prototype that demonstrates crouching functionality for the Omni. Note: this prototype is extremely clunky, and not close to any product we would ever release to market. We are still investigating how to make this functionality available to our backers and customers. While crouching is not difficult to achieve mechanically, adding these moving parts would increase the cost structure of the product significantly (far beyond the reach of our current price point). Not to mention the reliability and maintenance headaches that typically accompany moving parts. That being said, perhaps a good-looking variation of this movable upper structure could one day be available as a high-end upgrade?

----------


## Airicist

Virtuix Omni - The Gallery: Six Elements 

Published on Aug 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Virtuix Omni Product Design 

Published on Jan 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Virtuix Omni - Launch Event December 2015

Published on Jan 5, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Omniverse Esports and Omni 2.0

Published on Oct 1, 2018

----------

